# What kind of oil do you cook with?



## Hurt (Aug 16, 2012)

Love me some coconut oil...tastes awesome on everything.  Use a lot of EVOO too...what about you guys?

Anyone ever used Macadamia nut oil?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 16, 2012)

Grapeseed oil for all my cooking needs  But seriously I use it for everything. Love it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 16, 2012)

Extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## Hurt (Aug 16, 2012)

Of course Herm you're italian!  Hockey, never used GSO for cooking myself...but I've put plenty of it in my body


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 16, 2012)

^^Hurt, funny thing is I ran out of Extra Virgin Olive Oil one day, and since I had a large amount of GSO laying around, I was like YOLO!! haha...Its actually really tasty, give it a try.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 16, 2012)

extra light EVO


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 16, 2012)

We fry with canola due to its higher smoke point than olive oil. We bake with a canola/apple sauce combo for brownies. And for salads we use evoo with balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 16, 2012)

Coconut Oil is another one of those things that I can't figure out if it's healthy or not, it has a lot of saturated fat, but supposedly some of it is MCTs which actually don't get stored as fat and can help you burn it... I've seen alot of conflicting information out there on it. Macadamia nut oil is the healthiest in terms of the fat profile, and its tasty, I put it in protein shakes sometimes but i've never cooked with it. Its expensive as fuck too. 
For the most part I'm like you Hurt, Coconut oil once in a while, mostly EVOO.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Aug 16, 2012)

eVoO.   But now i want to try some of the above suggestions


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been going low fat and it's working well. Pretty much the only oils are the grapeseed I inject.


----------



## HH (Aug 16, 2012)

Extra virgin olive oil, and peanut oil from time to time


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 16, 2012)

Mostly Canola oil since it has the best Omega blend. Also Extra Virgin Olive Oil for some things.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 16, 2012)

Safflower oil, healthier I think than canola


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

I use synthol, makes my food bigger.

otherwise i use olive oil or pam and the wife uses cannabis and coconut


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 16, 2012)

EVOO mostly and pam...for a few recipes I do use peanut & sesame oil.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 16, 2012)

The Extra Virgin (love the name) GSO taste good with eggs and I have been hesitant on Coconut but will try it!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

i don't care for coconut, wife says how good it is but i dont like the taste


----------



## Hurt (Aug 16, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> i don't care for coconut, wife says how good it is but i dont like the taste



Man I love it...especially with my eggs!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

can't stand the sweet flavor. Of course, I was swallowing spoonfuls of olive oil. Blah lol


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 16, 2012)

Extra Virgin oilve oil and we fry stuff with canola but not my Fav, Hockey will give a try to your GSO in the kitchen soon...


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 17, 2012)

OCDude said:


> Safflower oil, healthier I think than canola



I am for sure going to check out safflower then. I just know from what I have read that canola has the best ratio for Omega 3 fatty acids next to fish.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 17, 2012)

Pam.. or something similar.. Most of my food is now cooked on a grill (george foreman type grill)


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 18, 2012)

My grocery stores carries different non-fat cooking sprays for different food preparations.. I always snag the olive oil and canola oil based ones


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 19, 2012)

I always use the spray stuff


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 19, 2012)

I do not cook with oil but when I use oil in my food it is extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 19, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> The Extra Virgin (love the name) GSO taste good with eggs and I have been hesitant on Coconut but will try it!



lol wait a damn minute.... this isn't the sterile GSO we all love in our gear is it? ... what's next EO stir fry? =D>


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 19, 2012)

Coconut oil is good, tried it with eggs and like it!


----------



## conan (Aug 19, 2012)

Strictly Pam.  No need for any other form of grease as I dont fry my foods.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 19, 2012)

olive.......


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 20, 2012)

HAVING AN EXTRA VIRGIN SOUNDS NICE!!!  :-0   oh sorry.......   )


----------



## DF (Aug 22, 2012)

Gotta love extra extra virgin!:>


----------



## eatspinach (Aug 23, 2012)

I too love coconut oil with eggs. yummy. But I have been cooking with sunflower oil for awhile now and I think it is healthy.  Thoughts on sunflower oil?


----------

